# 1 more till the SH



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If I understood the lingo I would probably give you a huge High Five. :


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's fantastic!!! Congrats!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Wish I could have gotten away to watch her run. Congratulations! There were several folks from Alaska at the test. Great bunch of people.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! When's the next test?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!! when's the next test?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Fingers crossed that last one comes soon!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on a great weekend! Good luck at the next test!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow! Good luck on the last leg. Where are you running?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

AKGOLD said:


> Piper picked up passes 3 and 4 over the weekend, hopefully she can hold it together to pick up the final leg in two weeks.



Big congrats!!! :wavey:




Oaklys Dad said:


> If I understood the lingo I would probably give you a huge High Five. :


For an AKC Senior Hunter (SH) title a dog must qualify (pass) 5 senior hunter tests unless they have attained the Junior Hunter (JH) title in which case they need 4 senior passes. So Piper needs one more Senior test pass to earn her SH.
Hope that "translates" the lingo for you.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Great!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

That is REALLY impressive. The last Junior test I was at we went over to watch the Senior test. Talk about a big jump in difficulty! Congratulations and best of luck for the final leg.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

hollyk said:


> Wow! Good luck on the last leg. Where are you running?


Holly,

Piper is running on Doug Shades truck right now.

The next test is in two weeks in Nevada, depending on how she performs the first day:crossfing she may run a spare senior test or Doug may run her for her first master pass.

Thank you everyone,
I have start work on the new pup as well and will hope to run his first JH test at 8 months.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> way to go!! when's the next test?


The end of the month, I'm ready for it to be this weekend


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is super!! Good luck all fingers and paws are crossed for you guys.


----------

